# Question banamine use in dogs...



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever given their dog banamine ?
I think the dose is 0.25-1.2mg per # ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes I have, as an injection. It's the exact same dose for goats. 1.1mg/kg, so if he's 50lbs, you give 1/2cc, 100lbs 1cc. 25lbs, 1/4cc etc.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Lacie.


----------

